# Galaxy GTS 250 512MB for folding thread



## BUCK NASTY (Jun 8, 2009)

These cards are a great deal for folding right now. Newegg has them for $69.00 with Mail-in-Rebate/Free Shipping. *The rebate is no longer posted on Newegg, so I have included the link.* I will say that I am impressed with the PPD of this card. They do run hot(75-80c) and the pic of the cooler below will explain why. This is the same cooler from the 9600GSO Dual Slot. I have applied AS5 and currently running thru the cure cycles. I will update when completed. I am also experimenting with running the fans at a full 12volts. This card is still a great buy nonetheless. Only 43 left....  

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814162029

http://images10.newegg.com/uploadfilesfornewegg/rebate/SH/Galaxy14-162-029May19Jun3009lc77us.pdf


----------



## bogmali (Jun 8, 2009)

Nice Buck, I'm really tempted to get 2 to mate with my GX2, he's really lonely in that rig.


----------



## wolf2009 (Jun 8, 2009)

pretty awesome cards these. use 0.8ns memory, I have had it to 2600 MHz DDR. did I say, quiet even at 100% fan.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Jun 8, 2009)

bogmali said:


> Nice Buck, I'm really tempted to get 2 to mate with my GX2, he's really lonely in that rig.


Jump on it while you can. This deal was so hot, Newegg removed the link for the rebate. I guess other Nvidia partners would be pissed with a $69.00 GTS 250/9800GTX.


----------



## msgclb (Jul 3, 2009)

I have a question for Buck when you come out of the woods. Of course if anybody else has any suggestions feel free to jump in.

I have my MSI K9A2 Platium back from RMA and it's running (2) galaxy GTS 250 cards using XP Pro 32-bit. I haven't decided if I'll stay with this OS. A couple of things that I've noticed about these cards are that they run hotter than anything else that I've got and the GPU core clock throttles down when the screensaver is running.






One other thing is the GPU memory clock. Why is it 100 MHz? It should be 1100 MHz. When the screensaver is running the folding seems to slow way down. Any suggestions on how I can keep these cards from throttling down when the screensaver is running? I've got a fan over the cards. Is there any other way to cool them down? Also, what about the memory clock?

For the last month my apartment has been real hot for about half of the day and if it wasn't for Gatorade infusions I would have had a heat stroke by now. I've had to shut down all of my rigs for over half of the day. This has effected my folding more than my crunching.

Today the maintenance man did some work on my AC so maybe tomorrow it won't be so hot.

By the way I think I know what is causing global warming. It's all these rigs folding and crunching.


----------



## msgclb (Jul 5, 2009)

I just received this email...



> We are pleased to inform you that your rebate, with the Basic service level you selected has been processed and approved on Jul  4 2009  7:51PM.
> ...



If I'm not mistaken I mailed my rebate info to Phoenix, Az so I'm surprised to see they have someone working on rebates on the 4th of July.


----------



## denice25 (Jul 5, 2009)

damn... nice cards....


----------

